# WHICH COUNTRY AND CLINIC IS THE MOST REPUTABLE FOR SURROGACY



## nettar67 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi, I am a 44 year old single woman after 8 failed egg donations 5 failed artificial inseminations and 1 failed IVF I have decided that having a surrogate mother would be the best route to take to eventually have a child of my own.  I am interested in finding out which country or countries and the names of the clinics are the best for this process.  I would also like to know how I go about starting the procedure and how much it would all cost.

Thanx to everyone who has kindly taken time out to reply to me.


----------



## Leawilliams (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the group.

Big questions about which country is the best. Your first step is know what your country will allow in obtaining citzenship for a baby through surrogacy in another country. For example Canada requires DNA proof
I am going through surrogacy in India with donor eggs, however we are using my DH's husbands sperm and will do his citzenship via the UK and through a parental order, and then apply for Canadian citzenship in the future. Our cost for donor eggs and surrogacy is costing us about $27,000 US dollars, not including flights!

Best of Luck
Lea


----------



## GreenEarth (Sep 27, 2013)

Leawilliams said:


> Hi and welcome to the group.
> 
> Big questions about which country is the best. Your first step is know what your country will allow in obtaining citzenship for a baby through surrogacy in another country. For example Canada requires DNA proof
> I am going through surrogacy in India with donor eggs, however we are using my DH's husbands sperm and will do his citzenship via the UK and through a parental order, and then apply for Canadian citzenship in the future. Our cost for donor eggs and surrogacy is costing us about $27,000 US dollars, not including flights!
> ...


Hey Lea,

We're a Canadian couple looking into Surrogacy with Egg Donor and my hubby's sperm in Georgia. You mentioned you'll be applying through the uk first, any reason why Canada might not work. From what I know as long as there is a genetic link proven by DNA, the child gets citizenship by decent in Canada? 
Any feedback would be greatly appreciated....maybe I'm missing something so would be good to know before we start...


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

I can also recommend SCI with Dr Shivani in New Delhi, India.  She is wonderful and her team is wonderful.  We were blessed with our little girl last September 2012 and are going back for sibling project in a few weeks.  So happy with her and her clinic!!! Best wishes


----------



## Ren2012 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi 

Nettar67 if you are still looking, unfortunately as a single women India is no longer an option for you.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Net tar I'm in the same boat single, 1 miscarriage 4 oe ivf's 4 de surrogacgy was recommended but it is illegal in the UK as a single woman- are u in the UK?  If u do find a way pls do share, and do ask Natalie and Lou the FF lawyers for advice first x


----------

